# Brewtools



## Haydos23 (2/4/19)

These look like an incredible bit of kit, supposed to be a deal soon to bring them to Australia and NZ in the next few weeks


----------



## malt and barley blues (2/4/19)

Haydos23 said:


> These look like an incredible bit of kit, supposed to be a deal soon to bring them to Australia and NZ in the next few weeks



Who with?


----------



## Haydos23 (2/4/19)

not sure, spoke to them on Facebook and they said next few weeks so must be close to a deal with someone out here.


----------



## Fro-Daddy (2/4/19)

Pretty pricey gear when converted from NOK.
Looks good though!


----------



## ABG (3/4/19)

Looks sensational! I'm sure the price tag will be hefty, but so too is the quality and feature set. I just bought a Brewzilla and am super happy with that, but I'm already drooling over the 80L Brewtools unit. If only I was a rich bastard...


----------



## Don (10/5/19)

Any more news, who is going to distribute these in Australia and when


----------



## Boxcar (10/5/19)

I believe they’ve already got a deal figured for Australia. They mentioned they’d be announcing details about availability “soon.”

At the moment they’ve received and are shipping new stock to other international buyers. UK, USA, Germany etc. This month they’re also supposed to launch a hood which can be used with a ventilation system and later in the year with their upcoming steam condenser.

Join the English language Brewtools Owners group on Facebook if you use that platform.


----------



## Dunk (11/5/19)

Hot. Interested to see how much it costs, ifI seriously consider selling my shed load of gear to buy!


----------



## stevodevo (27/7/19)

It seems all has been revealed regarding the Aussie distributor.

https://www.newerabrewing.com.au/electric-brewing-systems/ 

Gary is a fantastic local operator, so it's great if he's won the rights to sells these over here... 1 x 20L Braumeister for sale as soon as these are available to purchase


----------



## Fro-Daddy (29/7/19)

- 6kW heating power (2x3kW) utilizing two mains inputs makes heating and boiling fast.

One power cord per element?


----------



## Abird89 (29/7/19)

Fro-Daddy said:


> - 6kW heating power (2x3kW) utilizing two mains inputs makes heating and boiling fast.
> 
> One power cord per element?



That’s my understanding, don’t see how else it would work?


----------



## Fro-Daddy (29/7/19)

Are you allowed two power cords for one appliance in Australia?
They would both be 15amp sockets as well?


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (29/7/19)

You can regulate the power to each element in the settings. So it could be fun off 2 separate 10 amp circuits or like I've got, a 10 amp and a 15 amp circuit in the brew shed.


----------



## bingggo (2/8/19)

Looks clever! I am a fan of simplicity though, and wonder about having to clean the various valves and chiller. I was surprised they use little tri clamps on all the hose fittings?


----------



## Boxcar (24/10/19)

Looks like the wait (for ordering) is over, even if you have to wait a couple of months to brew. Newera Brewing are now taking pre-orders and offering special pricing on an accessory pack including counterflow chiller, extra 3-way valve, extra temp sensor and fittings. Shipping in December Australia-wide.

Since the thread was last active, Brewtools have also previewed a 150 Liter system shipping in December (early next year for Australia)


----------

